# Alias?????



## daddie_longlegs (Aug 23, 2003)

What has happened to this show?? Alias!!


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

Will be back in March of '06 due to the pregnancy of Garfleck and subsequent birth of the Garfleck baby.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

And you do realize that there are only like 12 episodes left in the Series...

Garner decided that she was done, so that is the end of the show...


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

More accurately:
1) The series still gets horrible ratings
2) JJ Abrams now has Lost as his baby (even though it's terrible writing, it gets strong ratings), and has abandoned Alias

I love Alias, and think Lost is one of the worst written shows on TV, so this is sad, but such is TV life.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

To each his own I guess. I enjoy Lost much more than I do Alias.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> I love Alias, and think Lost is one of the worst written shows on TV, so this is sad, but such is TV life.


 

Lost is what Alias used to be in the first two or three seasons when JJ's heart was really into it. I personally can see a correlation in the decline of the story in Alias and the rise of Lost.

That being said, I'll watch the remaining episodes when they air to close out the series. It's good that this is the last season since I would not be able to take Rachael and Grace as the new lead agents instead of Sydney and Vaughn.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> To each his own I guess. I enjoy Lost much more than I do Alias.


You're definitely in the majority. But popular TV is often horribly written TV.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

windracer said:


> Lost is what Alias used to be in the first two or three seasons when JJ's heart was really into it. I personally can see a correlation in the decline of the story in Alias and the rise of Lost.
> 
> That being said, I'll watch the remaining episodes when they air to close out the series. It's good that this is the last season since I would not be able to take Rachael and Grace as the new lead agents instead of Sydney and Vaughn.


Lost is like a poorly written novel. It's got terrible character development (don't mistake backstories for development), he makes the major mistake of introducing too many mysteries with virtually no reveals/payoff, and acting is consistently and strangely completely unemotional (except in weird, inappropriate moments).

The first half of the first season was good, since it set up some great plot points. Problem is, we're almost two seasons in, and still at the early stages of the first chapter. If this were a book, people would stop reading.

There are so many other shows that do the same things successfully, so the excuse of "there's only an hour in each show" is just an excuse.

The HD quality is amazing though. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Like I said to each his own. But just because you view it as terrible writing, and I do not, certainly doesn't make either of us right or wrong. Just different opinions. Your statement makes it sound as if we are all morons, because we think Lost is good.


----------



## mig991 (Jan 28, 2003)

I like Lost a lot, but I would put the 1st two seasons of Alias against any show. The tension, the drama, the acting/cast were the best on television. You could't wait for next weeks episode. Damn Lena Olin I blame the whole collapse on her! 

I have never felt that way about Lost. Or any show for that matter. Although I will say Prison Break, while totally unbelievable, definitely does the cliffhanger right.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Well, I do think people that like shows such as "Earl" are dopey, and "Lost" isn't far from that, so it's probably coming through in my posts.

About 50% of top shows are junk. Poor writing, horrible acting, and just bad stories overall. "Lost" is now in that category.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> Well, I do think people that like shows such as "Earl" are dopey, and "Lost" isn't far from that, so it's probably coming through in my posts.
> 
> About 50% of top shows are junk. Poor writing, horrible acting, and just bad stories overall. "Lost" is now in that category.


Well, I do think people that don't like shows such as "Earl" are dopey. And what does all this have to do with Alias again?


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Well, I do think people that like shows such as "Earl" are dopey, and "Lost" isn't far from that, so it's probably coming through in my posts.
> 
> About 50% of top shows are junk. Poor writing, horrible acting, and just bad stories overall. "Lost" is now in that category.


Don't really want to stay off topic but i just have to say if you don't like a show just don't watch it. But It always annoys me when people try to pass off there opinions as facts and then basically imply that anyone who doesn't agree with them is wrong and stupid. I don't know if thats how you wanted your post to come across as but that's how it comes across to me.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Amen.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Will JJ Abrams do a good job with Mission: Impossible III?


----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

daddie_longlegs said:


> What has happened to this show?? Alias!!


I don't know if Daddie Longlegs is referring to the ABC version of Alias or the TNT daily reruns. This week marked the removal of Alias from their daily lineup to be replaced by a show that needs more slots on the schedule: Law & Order. After dedicating about 8 hours a day to Law & Order, maybe people will finally catch on to this show.

I, for one, waited over a year since TNT announced they had purchased the reruns so I could finally watch this show in it's entirety, only to have them pull the plug on it halfway through it's third season.

Although this would not bother me so much if I had better things to do with my time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can rent the Dvds of Alias.


----------

